# Too much sling time?



## cbaden (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks to the pandemic I'm still working from home, and will be for the foreseeable future. I like having Caspian with me as much as possible (we're still working on bonding, plus I just like having him around). His favorite spot to hang out and nap is the crook of my neck and my collarbone, which is great and all, but no amount of baths or wipe downs ease the hedgie hives Caspian gives me, and after awhile it gets uncomfortable. He likes his snuggle sack (which I hand-sewed myself) but I have this paranoia that I'll forget he's on my lap or something, stand up, and he'll fall. 

So I found this instructable (How to Make a Kitten Sling) for a kitten sling and made one myself (different from the instructable a bit, all my stitches are hidden, but same concept and general build). I tossed some fleece strips and squares into it, and Caspian seems to like it a lot, and I _really _love having him so close while I work and clean around the house.My question is, is having him in it too much (a couple hours straight while I work) going to upset his sleep cycle? I have his cage light on a 12 hours on, 12 off routine, but in the sling it's dark. It doesn't _seem_ to phase him, he sleeps a vast majority of the time when he's in it, I just worry that I'll put him off rhythm.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I think it would be okay, I mean he would be sleeping in his cage anyways right? Probably underneath some blankets, so it would be dark too.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I agree that it will be okay and won't disrupt the cycle. If he poked his head put it would be light and day and while its dark, its not like that dark in there. Not as dark as it would be at night time.


----------

